# My best (not biggest!) musky



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

My Grandfather was the man who taught me how to fish. He used to take me to the pond or river and help me every step of the way. Well, in the past 4 or 5 years, his heath has been deteriorating to the point where he really cant walk around a whole lot. He spends 8 months out of the year in Florida, but with my sister's wedding last weekend, he was still in town. I wanted to take him musky fishing, which is one of the few fish that he has never caught. It was a blast, as we lost a fish boatside early morning, then caught this little 33" around 2 o'clock. All in all, a great day, and I'm glad I could return the favor to Grandpa! It was very rewardinig seeing him get all excited when that rod went off.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Good stuff, he'll never forget that trip, and neither will you.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

That is awesome! Glad your grandfather was successful. Looks like real nice water where ever you were.

Congratulations!


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

MikeC said:


> Good stuff


Yep, that is some good stuff. MuskieJim, very cool.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a great time out on the water.

Is that your new boat? How do you like it?


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice fish..


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome story Jim....Glad to see you could get your Pap out there, I bet he was happy and proud at the same time! Congrats.

Paul


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's awesome!!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to both of you on a day that will be remembered.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Awesome Jim! Well Done! Looks like Leesville!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

You got it MuskyMan! On our way out of there, a young kid, maybe 12 or 13 years old, had a 46" fish hanging off his dad's tailgate on a rope. Fish was bigger than the kid was! 

And yeah peple, that's the new rig. 16' Sylvan Sea Monster. Works great!


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

That is what fishing is all about.

Awesome


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Definately cool.


----------



## Mud Puppy (May 25, 2006)

Putting family and friends on fish is always fun. 

What brand boca grip is that and is it the way to go? I have only caught a few muskies and I haven't mastered controlling them when caught. Do it cause any damage to the fish?


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I'd have to say that I get a bigger kick out of putting friends & family on to their first muskie more than catching them myself.

Congrats to you and gramps.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Very cool story! Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Magic8Ball (May 1, 2009)

MuskieJim
This is a very good Post, I wish I still had my Grandpa to go fishing with.
Good Job on getting G'pa his first Muskie, hopefully there will be many more with him


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Great story. Probably created a great memory for you both!


----------

